# Ripowanie DVD

## nostromo2

Witam,

Drodzy koledzy chcialbym sie dowiedziec (moze juz to robiliscie, pewnie tak  :Very Happy: ) jak sie ma sprawa z ripowanie plyt dvd na dysk twardy. Oczywiscie plyt zabezpieczonych.

Wlasciwie to chcialem zrobic sobie kopie moich oryginalnych filmow i nie wiem czego uzyc,

a wiec co polecacie Drodzy koledzy zanim zaczne walke z zabezpieczeniami dvd ?

Dodam ze chodzi mi o zrzucenie materialu na dysk w wersji 1:1 czyli identycznie jak na plycie:).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

Hmm, najprościej to chyba zrobić z płyty obraz iso przy pomocy k3b czy innego programu do kopiowania płyt.

----------

## nostromo2

A co z zabezpieczonymi sektorami ? Nie bedzie bledow odczytu ? Sprobuje oczywisce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## le_mon

Jest taki fajny programik k9copy., podobny do windowsowego DVDShrinka. Całkiem sprawnie wykonuje to o co pytałeś.

----------

## nostromo2

Teraz to nawet nie moge odtwarzac filmow:(

```

nostromo@discovery ~ $ gmplayer dvd://1

MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T1300  @ 1.66GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 8)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowany dla procesora z rozszerzeniami: MMX SSE SSE2

[GUI] Dodaje filtr obrazu: pp

Odtwarzam dvd://1.

Na tym DVD jest 2 tytuĹĂłw.

W tym tytule DVD jest 28 rozdziaĹĂłw.

W tym tytule DVD znajduje siÄ 1 ustawieĹ (kÄtĂłw) kamery.

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x00000160)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x00008220)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB (0x003579a0)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x003579c0)!!

audio stream: 0 format: ac3 (5.1) language: en aid: 128.

audio stream: 1 format: dts (5.1) language: en aid: 137.

audio stream: 2 format: ac3 (stereo) language: en aid: 130.

number of audio channels on disk: 3.

subtitle ( sid ): 0 language: en

subtitle ( sid ): 1 language: nl

subtitle ( sid ): 2 language: ar

subtitle ( sid ): 3 language: bg

subtitle ( sid ): 4 language: cs

subtitle ( sid ): 5 language: da

subtitle ( sid ): 6 language: fi

subtitle ( sid ): 7 language: el

subtitle ( sid ): 8 language: iw

subtitle ( sid ): 9 language: hi

subtitle ( sid ): 10 language: hu

subtitle ( sid ): 11 language: is

subtitle ( sid ): 12 language: no

subtitle ( sid ): 13 language: pl

subtitle ( sid ): 14 language: sv

subtitle ( sid ): 15 language: tr

number of subtitles on disk: 16

Wykryto format MPEG-PS.

```

 i dziekuje bardzo.. mplayer sie tnie i nic nie da sie zdobic

dlaczego tak jest? 

```

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x00000160)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_0.VOB (0x00008220)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_0.VOB (0x003579a0)

libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x003579c0)!!

```

bo nie wiem ?

oczywisce na windowsie wszystko ladnie sie odtwarza.

Co moge zrobic zeby tez odtwarzac dvd ?

mam nastepujace pakiety zainstalowane:

media-libs/libdvdread 0.9.6

media-libs/libdvdcss 1.2.9

media-libs/libdvdnav 0.1.10

Dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------

## nostromo2

jest qul.

Pomogla zmiana regionu napedu dvd.

(Byl nie ustawiony).

Ale i tak tylko odtwarza z roota:( dodam ze jestem w grupie video. Bede sie staral to zrobic, jednak nadal oczekuje jakiejs propozycji:) do tego jak i do kopiowania filmow na wzor DVD Shrinka w Windows(emulacja odpada)

Dziekuje

----------

## Yaro

Nie wiem co to DVD Shrink, ale spróbuj dvdrip. Może spełni twoje wymagania.

----------

## c0oba

 *nostromo2 wrote:*   

> dodam ze jestem w grupie video

 

Czy ta grupa nie odpowiada przypadkiem za udostepnianie akceleracji sprzetowej userowi?

----------

## nostromo2

Wiecie co, wlasciwie to ja nie mam pozwolenia na sprzetowa akceleracje! :

```

glxinfo:

name of display: :0.0

libGL error: open DRM failed (Operation not permitted)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

id:

```

uid=1000(nostromo) gid=1000(nostromo) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),85(usb),100(users),250(portage),1000(nostromo)

```

root :

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_cull_vertex, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGI_color_matrix, 

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Jak moge to naprawic ? widac ze jestem w grupie video

Dziekuje[/code]

----------

## Odinist

To trzeba dodać do xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## nostromo2

Akceleracja dziala! ale nadal nie moge odtwarzac zadnego filmu dvd ! ( na roocie sie da)

Prosze o pomoc  :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

